# Sold a UPC bundle and the upgrade to our incoming box not done!!



## whackers (2 Feb 2012)

Hi 

I have been with UPC for over 6 years with digital TV now.
They rang me 2 weeks ago and told me that my street is now upgraded to provide the bundle range (broadband, TV & phone),  I had already done a cost analysis and knew that this was much cheaper per month than splitting and paying different service providers.

Got the self install and proceeded to hook everything up,  TV ok,  got to the modem for BB and phone and no signal.  Rang UPC and they sent an engineer out who told me that UPC had not yet upgraded the incoming box from outside the house so there was no point getting engineers out,  until this box was upgraded. 

I have rung UPC several times to sort out why they sold me a product which is not working,  hence no service.  Now,  as yet no direct debit has been taken from my account,  however my TV signal is poor and I have no BB and still on Eircom phone.    Each time a rep on the phone tells me they will call me back -  but surprise I have to follow up.

I just want a bundle service,  if this is not possible and currently my TV is not getting a proper signal,   what do you suggest???  help!


----------



## flossie (2 Feb 2012)

Could you call them up, ask to be put through to disconnections and tell them that as they are not able to provide the serviced you signed up for then you want to disconnect. You should then be able to get them to tell you when the box will be upgraded and discuss your concerns?


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

Maybe ask ComReg and see if they can help.. [broken link removed]


----------



## Palerider (4 Feb 2012)

dial 1908 and ask for customer loyalty and vent your spleen, I bundled at Christmas and regret it, yes it is faster however when you lose service you lose TV, phone and broadband, I occasionally work from home and yesterday the system let me down badly....again, I called and had a decent experience however I regret bundling...big time, one more service failure and I'm gone back to Perlico / Vodafone who had a poor broadband speed but never left me without service...


----------



## whackers (7 Feb 2012)

Hi All,
Thanks for your replies I am plotting my course of action/revenge!!!
Whackers


----------

